# Tivo HME wiki



## lelele (Apr 26, 2007)

I think that the way we find HME stuff now (with the forum) gets a little frustrating so I decided to request a Wikia group for Tivo HME stuff.

the request url is here: http://requests.wikia.com/index.php?title=Tivohme

Pray that it will get passed


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

No need to pray

Here yha go http://tivohme.wikidot.com/start

All ready to go.


----------



## lelele (Apr 26, 2007)

yah well I though Wikia would be better but I guess that would do.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

So.... which one?
I don't know about others, but I'm waiting on a decision...neither has been changed since the above posts (wikia one was approved as tivo.wikia.com).
Personally, I prefer that "hme" be part of the name (tivohme.wikidot.com) and I like the simplicity of Wikidot. Wikia seems like it'll look "unfinished" until a lot of content is created.

I just don't want to create two accounts - or worse yet, have two wikis operating independently with separate content.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

davidblackledge said:


> I just don't want to create two accounts - or worse yet, have two wikis operating independently with separate content.


..says the man who created his own redundant HME mailing list.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> ..says the man who created his own redundant HME mailing list.


They're just both evidence of my laziness... I created the tivohmeprogramming Yahoo! group because I didn't feel like creating an account here at the time and I already had a yahoo account... and with my comment above I again don't want to go through more account set-ups than I have to 

(thanks for the segue to a plug, wmcbrine, only current legitimate subscriber to the mailing list)
Gee... I just made myself sad


----------



## rterzi (Sep 15, 2006)

Did this go anywhere? Both of those wikis look empty. It's been over a month since the last post. 

Thanks,
--Rob


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Sad, huh?... if it's OK with you...as the only other person that sounds interested... how about we go with the http://tivohme.wikidot.com one and just start adding content... I'm eager to start posting things I've been learning, etc... well, assuming I find the time ;]


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

It would be nice to have a place that starts with the published specs and then annotates them with the tips and tricks and outright errors that have been learned. Of course that is asking a lot, but food for thought.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Unlike David, I'm not waiting for one of them to go away; I'm waiting for either of them to start up. "If you build it, they will come" means more than just providing an empty page. You, the creators, who thought this would be a good idea -- _you_ need to fill them with content. If you want to attract contributors, _you_ have to make the sites worthwhile to start with.

Otherwise, I'm content with TCF. I can out-laze David any day. (Heck, I don't even have a web page for my TiVo utilities, just a bunch of TCF threads.)


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> I can out-laze David any day. (Heck, I don't even have a web page for my TiVo utilities, just a bunch of TCF threads.)


I'll take that challenge! ;]

Actually, I signed up to wikidot... tried to edit the page... you have to be a member of the page :/... so I "applied" for membership...now I'm waiting on Tobashadow to "approve" my membership... apparently it's possible to just set up a "secret password" for anybody to join if they have it...so if he just makes one and posts it here, we'll be set. Unless you have to have a pay account to use that feature.

I have an outline in mind already... then people can just start filling in the pages that I don't fill in myself ;]

Eagerly awaiting...


----------



## lelele (Apr 26, 2007)

Could you give me the "secret password" or whatever it is you need to join. (or just let anonymous edits)


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

See new Thread with a real available wiki:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7343773#post7343773


----------

